# beste cpu kühler 05/2012



## scudmissile (10. April 2012)

*beste cpu kühler 05/2012*

eine kurze frage: hat sich in der aktuellen ausgabe 05/2012 bei der cpu kühler bestenliste etwas getan? oder ist es eh noch gleich wie z.B. wie in Ausgabe 03/2012. War heute in 3 Geschäften überall ist die Pcgh 05/2012 Ausverkauft     werd sie event. nachbestellen, aber das dauer mir zu lange


----------



## beren2707 (10. April 2012)

*AW: beste cpu kühler 05/2012*

Nix neues...Silver Arrow SB-E ist nicht besser als der normale, der Noctua NH-L12 ist eher für HTPC-Nutzer interessant, der NH-C14 ist nach wie vor der beste Top-Blower; wobei der be quiet SR1 nicht viel schlechter, aber einiges günstiger ist. Hat sich praktisch nichts getan; das Preis-/Leistungsmonster ist immer noch der Macho.


----------



## sedeko (10. April 2012)

*AW: beste cpu kühler 05/2012*

Wie sieht es mit dem True Spirit 140 aus kostet nicht viel mehr wie Macho aber soll angeblich par Grad besser kühlen.


----------



## beren2707 (11. April 2012)

*AW: beste cpu kühler 05/2012*

@ sedeko Der True Spirit 140 und der Macho geben sich von den Temperaturen praktisch nichts; einzig die Montage spricht vlt. gegen ihn; dafür ist er einige Euro billiger. 

@ Servelat: Das gilt aber auch für Macho und True Spirit, die sind jedoch noch günstiger, noch leiser und kühlen bei geringer Lautstärke besser als alle Kühler von be quiet! Klar sind die für den einen oder anderen hübsch anzusehen, wer jedoch weniger Wert auf Optik legt kommt momentan kaum an den Kühlern von Thermalright vorbei.


----------



## Abductee (11. April 2012)

*AW: beste cpu kühler 05/2012*

wenn be quiet das befestigungssystem mal ändern täte....
so wie es jetzt ist, passt die preisklasse eher zu scythe als zu einem top kühler.
noctua, thermalright oder sogar der billige xigmatek gaia sehen da wesentlich besser aus.
man nimmt den kühler zwar nicht jeden tag runter, um 50-60€ erwartet man aber einfach eine hochwertigere befestigung.
optisch find ich das schwarze finish sehr schön und die kühlleistung bei der lautstärke ist spitze.


----------



## MagicMerlin22 (11. April 2012)

*AW: beste cpu kühler 05/2012*

Ich denke es ist Geschmackssache 

Zum True Spirit 140

Ganz ganz wichtig!

Wenn ihr ein Gehäuse habt, wo der reinpasst, nehmt den statt den Macho )

Er hat doch einige Grad bessere temps als der Macho, gleich leise!

Lest mal bei hardwareluxx den Test!

Er reisst sogar denSilver sowie den Genesis, mit Standardbelüftung, nur im passiven Betrieb ist er grottenschlecht


----------



## Braineater (11. April 2012)

*AW: beste cpu kühler 05/2012*

Ja der True Spirit 140 ist ein paar Grad besser wie der Macho, habs selber getestet, dazu noch ein schöner 150er TY150 und gut ist


----------



## black-wizard (11. April 2012)

Wurde auch sagem true spirit


----------



## MagicMerlin22 (13. April 2012)

*AW: beste cpu kühler 05/2012*

Wie ist eigentlich der True Spirit 120?


----------



## black-wizard (13. April 2012)

Auch zu empfehlen


----------



## MagicMerlin22 (15. April 2012)

*AW: beste cpu kühler 05/2012*

Hmmm was gibts eigentlich für schicke Alternativen zum Macho welche auch leise sind? 
Preislich 25-35 Euro?


----------



## gecco (15. April 2012)

*AW: beste cpu kühler 05/2012*

Für welchen Sockel?
Ich hab dir mal ein paar für Sockel 1155 und 2011 rausgesucht!
Luftkühlung/CPU-Kühler mit Sockel: 1155/2011 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Sind preislich sortiert,einfach bei 35 Euro stoppen!
Der
*Scythe Ninja 3 Rev. B*
und der 
*Scythe Mugen 3 Rev. B*
dürften nicht schlecht sein!


----------



## black-wizard (16. April 2012)

Prolimatech Megahalems


----------



## Lex360 (16. April 2012)

*AW: beste cpu kühler 05/2012*



MagicMerlin22 schrieb:


> Ich denke es ist Geschmackssache
> 
> Zum True Spirit 140
> 
> ...



komisch in der pcgh 04 is der 140er knapp hinter dem Macho..?
naja der macho dürft im passiv Betrieb besser sein nehm ich mal an?
und wie ist das eigentl. mit dem passiv Betrieb? der Lüfter reguliert sich je nach temperatur vom cpu doch automatisch oder?
Und sonst gibts wohl nicht wirkl. eine Konkurrenz in der Preisklasse?

und sehe ich das richtig, dass ich theoretisch den Fan austauschen könnte?


----------



## MagicMerlin22 (16. April 2012)

*AW: beste cpu kühler 05/2012*

Hi,
ja die PCGH ist aber das einzige Magazin was das so sieht  
Sämtliche andere haben einige Grad bessere Ergebnisse bei gleicher Lautstärke 
Das Problem ist halt die Höhe mit 170mm...

Ja, das siehst du richig, du musst aber schauen welcher Fan passt! Und die Macho/True Spirits haben doch sehr gute Luffis verbaut


----------



## Lex360 (16. April 2012)

*AW: beste cpu kühler 05/2012*

sämtliche Grad werdens wohl nicht sein hoffe ich 
najay danke fuer die Info.. aber da der Macho auch semi-passiv geht ist das glaub ich noch immer der P/L Champ ^^

und zwecks Luffis.. der beiliegende ist ja wirklich nicht der schönste.. würde den vl bei Zeiten ins Gehäuse packen und gern gegen zb einen Shadow Wings SW1 PWM 140mm tauschen ... im prinzip würden ja 140mm passen oder?


----------



## MagicMerlin22 (16. April 2012)

*AW: beste cpu kühler 05/2012*

Ich meine sämtliche Magazine 
Hmm ich find die auch hässlich...kp.. google mal...


----------



## x-Baron-x (16. April 2012)

*AW: beste cpu kühler 05/2012*

also ich benutze für die cpu eine geschlossene wasserkühlung corsair H50 und die ist leise

schaffe auch beim overclocken 3,8 ghz mit einem amd x6 1055T und das bei 55-60 grad

ich finde die dinger sind gut leise, aber eine sythe mugen 2 war auch in ordnung


----------



## Lex360 (16. April 2012)

*AW: beste cpu kühler 05/2012*

sry.. meinte "einige" ^^.. naja so schlimm is jetzt doch wieder nicht.. nehms mal so wie es kommt  man kann das ja auch notfalls im nachhinein mal ändern ...


----------



## Westcoast (17. April 2012)

*AW: beste cpu kühler 05/2012*

für mich ist der beste luftkühler ein thermalright archon, der nimmt nicht viel platz weg und kühlt so gut wie ein silverarrow aus gleichem hause.
es gibt jetzt die variante mit einem 150mm lüfter, thermalright archon Rev. A


----------



## MagicMerlin22 (17. April 2012)

*AW: beste cpu kühler 05/2012*

Ja aber der ist 18cm hoch o.O


----------



## Westcoast (17. April 2012)

*AW: beste cpu kühler 05/2012*

der archon ist 17 cm hoch, man muss natürlich ein geeignetes gehäuse haben.  ich würde sagen, 
mit 22cm breite ist man auf der sicheren seite. man muss ja noch den lüfter mitrechnen, da dieser über dem kühler ragt.


----------



## soul4ever (18. April 2012)

*AW: beste cpu kühler 05/2012*

Ich hab großes Interesse am True Spirit 140. Mein Gehäuse ist ein Rebel 9 Economy pro ohne Seitenlüfter. Demnach SOLLTE eigentlich alles passen. Aber ist hier trotzdem jemand der ihn vllt schonmal verbaut hat und was dazu sagen kann? Hab Angst das es nit passt


----------



## MagicMerlin22 (19. April 2012)

*AW: beste cpu kühler 05/2012*

Geh mal auf Sharkoon und schau dir an, was die in den Daten posten! Wenn es über 17cm hat, nimm denn! Montageanleitungen einfach googlen/Youtube befragen


----------



## soul4ever (20. April 2012)

*AW: beste cpu kühler 05/2012*

argh verdammt.



> Max. Länge Grafikkarte	 	30 cm
> Max. Höhe CPU-Kühler	 	16 cm
> Max. Länge Netzteil	 	30 cm



Aber ich hab keinen Seitenlüfter. Meint ihr, das es vllt ohne Seitelüfter passt? Müsste es vllt nochma per Hand ausmessen. Wegen 10 mm...


*edit*

Der Mugen 2 hat laut Geizhals 58mm Höhe. Da ist noch bissel Luft. Am Mugen sind so "Abstandshalter"? ^^, zählen die mit in die 58mm oder nicht? Ansonsten würde das locker passen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MagicMerlin22 (20. April 2012)

*AW: beste cpu kühler 05/2012*

Der Mugen sollte soweit ich weiss passen!
Aber mal schauen was die Experten sagen!


----------



## soul4ever (21. April 2012)

*AW: beste cpu kühler 05/2012*

Ich hab doch den Mugen. Siehst Du doch, wenn ich mein Bild anklicke.

Hab mir jetzt den Macho bestellt...


----------



## v0LG1n (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: beste cpu kühler 05/2012*

Welchen würdet ihr für folgende Kombination empfehlen:

-mATX Gehäuse
-i5-357o (OC auf 4,5ghz)

Eigentlich wollte ich mir den 
be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 zulegen. Nun werden die Ivy-Modelle beim OCing heißer als die Sandy-Modelle....
Also lieber zum Noctua NH-D14 SE2011 oder Thermalright HR-02 Macho greifen?

Gehäuse soll auf dem Schreibtisch neben mir stehen, von daher sollte alles leise bleiben. Bin mir nur unsicher, ob der be quiet! mit dem Mehr an Abwärme zurecht kommt ???


----------



## soul4ever (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: beste cpu kühler 05/2012*

Der Dark Rock ist doch teurer als der Macho`?

Wenn du nicht übermässig übertaktest wird dich die Temp nicht tangieren.


----------



## v0LG1n (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: beste cpu kühler 05/2012*

wollte den i5-3570k auf 4,5ghz übertakten.

Dachte nur, durch die höheren Temperaturen der 22nm-Modelle sollte man eher einen stärkeren Kühler wählen.
Also ist es egal ob Macho oder Dark Rock?
D14 wär schon zu stark?


----------



## soul4ever (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: beste cpu kühler 05/2012*

zu stark gibt es nicht, aber bisher kann man ziemlich pech haben. Hab viel gelesen das 4,5 schon einiges an Saft braucht, was ja nicht nur die Temperatur sondern auch die Langlebigkeit der CPU beeinflusst. Kannst natürlich auch Glück haben. aber würde mir überlegen ob du auch mit weniger zufrieden bist oder dann vllt doch lieber zu nem 25t00k greifen.


----------



## LordOfDragon (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: beste cpu kühler 05/2012*

Ich bin auf diesen Thread gestoßen. Aktuell habe ich noch einen Phenom 2 x4 965 black edition 125W. Habe vor bald auf Intel auf einen i5 3570k umzusatteln. Aktuell habe ich einen Scythe Katana 3 im Einsatz. Jedoch will ich auch mit übertakten rumexperimentieren und gute Kühlergebnisse bekommen, da hab ich erfahren das ein CPu-Kühler mit ein 120mm Kühler viel besser ist.

Mehr als 40€ sehe ich nicht ein auszugeben.
Da müsste doch der Thermalright HR-02 Macho eigentlich eine sehr gute wahl sein?
Oder gibt es bessere alternativen?
Jedoch bevor ich es vergesse ich hoffe doch das silberartige ist kein Aluminium? Den ich möchte ich Liquid Ultra einsetzen und das verträgt sich mit Alu nicht. Ansonsten bräuchte ich eine alternative.

Das wichtigste da ein 140mm verbaut ist.
Würde das in diesen Gehäuse reinpassen:
Antec Three Hundred Gaming Gehäuse: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Habe vor mir so ein Gehäuse mit zu kaufen, da mein altes mir leider kaputt gegangen ist das eigentlich nen super Gehäuse gewesen ist.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: beste cpu kühler 05/2012*

Der Macho ist schon eigentlich der beste, was das P/L angeht. Er ist halt, nun ja, nicht jedermanns Sache vom Design her. Für einen um wenige Grad besseren Kühler muss man da teilweise richtig tief in's Portemonnaie greifen. Keine Ahnung ob der Macho aus Alu ist, ich würde aber ohnehin auf Flüssigmetall verzichten und auf z.B. Arctic MX2 setzen. Die 1-2K Verbesserung wiegen die Probleme, die Liquid Ultra und Co mit sich bringen meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich auf. Bei 23cm Breite des Threehundred sehe ich keine Probleme einen derartigen Kühler unterzubringen.


----------



## LordOfDragon (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: beste cpu kühler 05/2012*

Ich finde solche Kühlpasten wie Arctic MX2 nicht sonderlich gut was die Wärmeleitung angeht. Mit Liquid habe ich bisher sehr gute erfahren gemacht habe wenn ich richtig in erinnerung habe min. 5Grad wenn nit bissi mehr Vorteil gesehn.  Wenn die sorgfältig aufgetragen wird dann passiert auch garnichts.


----------



## Ryle (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: beste cpu kühler 05/2012*

Das ist vernickeltes Kupfer, einerseits gut da es so nicht von dem Zeug angegriffen werden kann andererseits doof weil sich Flüssigmetall nicht gescheit auf Nickel verteilt und sich so viele Lufteinschlüsse bilden. 

Aber 5° Unterschied sind sehr unrealistisch, es sind eher 1-2 und das wäre mir die Sauerei nicht wert. Der Arbeitsaufwand beim Auftragen und speziell beim Entfernen ist einfach viel zu groß. Bei MX-2 mach ich nen Klecks in die Mitte und lass es per Anpressdruck verteilen, zack bumm Arbeitsaufwand = 0, entfernen geht auch sehr einfach ohne Rückstände und sie ist nicht leitend.

Aber das ist ja dein Bier.


----------

